# Ummm..these smell freakin awesome!



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Anybody got an idea of what these are? (Except Roboman....) Might get ya something :w


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Except roboman..What the hell man.. :c I dont even know what those are..You've never shown those to me but now I want one..  PM what they are..I wont tell anyone..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Those are custom rolled offered by a site that cant be mentioned out here.

But it only has three letters and begins with a C_ _ 

Nice haul you got there Paul !

Definately a hidden jewel.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

A little bit about them -

You have heard about them...A lucky few tried them... Now available to a selected few...Custom rolled cigars with aged Cuban tobacco mixed to your specifications. We are proud to announce that World renown Cuban cigar expert and Roller, Alfredo Martinez Amores, is now rolling custom cigars using the best aged pure Cuban tobacco rolled to customer specifications. 

Mr. Martinez Amores has 43 years of experience in the Cuban tobacco industry and is regarded as an industry expert and one of the top four tobacco rollers in Cuba. He started as a tobacco roller in Havana in 1959, raising to various positions of responsibility at the Romeo y Julieta and Partagas factories in Havana until 1997. In 1997, Mr. Martinez Amores went to work at the renown La Casa del Habano de Marina Hemingway in La Havana, Cuba. During his professional career, Mr. Martinez Amores traveled extensively with official Cuban delegations, including with Cuban President Castro, through various countries, giving presentations and demonstrating the art of rolling premium Cuban Cigars. Recently, Mr. Martinez Amores decided to settle in Spain and is rolling, exclusively for the XXXXXXXXXXXXX, custom cigars in different vitolas and mixes. 

For obvious reasons, quantities are very limited. If you would like to be one of the lucky few to experience a truly perfect custom Cuban cigar, please contact us via email, fax or telephone. Quantities and available tobacco are very limited, so don't wait.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Never mind, Richard beat me to it!


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

what RPB said, what do I win?

(I secretly sent him that paragraph..)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Vendor rule?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Vendor rule?


Vendor Deleted


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Those are custom rolled offered by a site that cant be mentioned out here.
> 
> But it only has three letters and begins with a C_ _
> 
> ...


Have you smoked one?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Anybody got an idea of what these are? (Except Roboman....) Might get ya something :w


I believe those are the new J&R Alternatives. They go for $30 a bundle online....... 

ATL


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

very nice!!! I was looking at those and really tempted to buy... can't wait for your review!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> A little bit about them -
> 
> You have heard about them...A lucky few tried them... Now available to a selected few...Custom rolled cigars with aged Cuban tobacco mixed to your specifications. We are proud to announce that World renown Cuban cigar expert and Roller, Alfredo Martinez Amores, is now rolling custom cigars using the best aged pure Cuban tobacco rolled to customer specifications.
> 
> ...


Yeah..What he said..I knew that..Did I win again..lol..I forgot about those.. You have so many..Damn...I get lost in Navydoc land..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Have you smoked one?


Yes I have they are an excellent cigar. Pricey but good.

These are very popular with some of my London friends.

I would buy 10 smoke 2 and then put the rest in my humidor for a year or two so they can rest and it will be a great cigar.

These cigars are very rich. They have a great expresso and strong coffee bean flavor. Yum ! Yum !


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Yes I have they are an excellent cigar. Pricey but good.
> 
> These are very popular with some of my London friends.
> 
> ...


Thanks Richard. I planned to buy a box if this were any good. A bit $$ but from what I've heard worth it.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Thanks Richard. I planned to buy a box if this were any good. A bit $$ but from what I've heard worth it.


I also have pondered it, but really wanted to read some feedback and reviews. The vendor has received enough bad press to make me cautious, but not overly concerned.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Moglman said:


> I also have pondered it, but really wanted to read some feedback and reviews. The vendor has received enough bad press to make me cautious, but not overly concerned.


I wouldnt by anything but these from this vendor. These cigars are very popular amongst some London friends that I have.

They hold them in very high regards.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Moglman said:


> I also have pondered it, but really wanted to read some feedback and reviews. The vendor has received enough bad press to make me cautious, but not overly concerned.


Ditto here. I've always shyed away cause of the bad rap. And i'm a real custom rolled whore :r


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Navydoc...let me know how you like them. 

I was gifted one and its been sitting for at least a year in the humidor. I still cant find the right moment to try it out, as it may be once of those once in a lifetime smokes.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Had a few and they don't do it for me. However, the LaChinas and Taboadas I have are the real deal if you want a good custom rolled cigar. Talk about ligero out the wazoo!


----------



## Jkbd33 (Jun 22, 2005)

The bands on them look like a movie prop. When you smoke one tell us how it was yes?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Is anybody else thinking what I'm thinking....????

If Richard or NavyDoc are saying they are $$$....................


:al :al :al :al


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

As much as I hate to do it so early I plan to smoke one of these this evening and compare them to the Taboadas and FCC custom rolls I've had in the past. Never tried a LaChina so I don't know. As far as price....$234 for 10. Not extremely expensive (eg. Dunhill price range) but not an everyday smoke price either. I just can't get over how good they smell


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Man this cigars SUCKS....don't anyone buy these....like a cross between a BBF and Party Charlotte.....draw is perfect, ash solid as a rock, and way...way..too much smoke just pouring out.....SUCK...SUCK....don't buy them. ("Do you think they believed you?"...."Crap, I hope so")


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Man this cigars SUCKS....don't anyone buy these....like a cross between a BBF and Party Charlotte.....draw is perfect, ash solid as a rock, and way...way..too much smoke just pouring out.....SUCK...SUCK....don't buy them. ("Do you think they believed you?"...."Crap, I hope so")


I have 20 suck ass cigars in my humi now ! They have been there resting for the past 9 months.

Dam Bastards.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

You might need a second opinion on that Doc to verify that they really suck..


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

roboman said:


> You might need a second opinion on that Doc to verify that they really suck..


Hey Fred...guess what i got today!


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Looks interesting. would someone care to enlighten me (via PM) who this vendor is?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Hey Fred...guess what i got today!


Nice..I'll be there sunday when I get back in town.  I see you got a 5 pack too..


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Hey Fred...guess what i got today!


That's it! I officially hate you..........just kidding. Nice Dip 2's and a lovely box of Especials. Yummy, now if the Punch Punch's will just settle down in the dry box! 

ATL


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Navydoc said:


> Hey Fred...guess what i got today!


Paul, those also suck. Send them to me for disposal


----------

